# reheating abts?



## pitrow (Mar 14, 2008)

We're having a potluck at work on monday and I was thinking that some ABTs were just the thing to give it a little kick. Now since I can't bring my smoker to work (which would be awesome!) I'm wondering if I could smoke them on Sunday and then reheat them at work somehow? The only thing we have her is a microwave and a small toaster oven. I'm thinking the nuker would just make them soggy and nasty, but I wonder if the toaster oven would work to heat them back up? Might over cook them though... 

Anyway, I just wanted to see if anyone has reheated abts with success?


----------



## low&slow (Mar 14, 2008)

Ive never reheated abt's cause they're usually the first things gone. But I bet the microwave will work just fine. 30 seconds or so.


----------



## richtee (Mar 14, 2008)

Maybe the little toaster type oven? I'm thinking the same thing about the 'wave.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 14, 2008)

I've reheated both ways-and the oven is by far the way to go-in a  loose foil pack with top open.


----------



## pitrow (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone!

Any suggestions on a time and temp?


----------



## richtee (Mar 14, 2008)

POINTS for the definitive answer! Thanks Des!


----------



## walking dude (Mar 14, 2008)

i have tried both ways..........oven and wave.........makes em sloppy and limp.......even limper than usual.......i dn't like em reheated AT all


----------



## walking dude (Mar 14, 2008)

tho i DO like rich's thought bout a toaster oven.......that mite werk even better


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 14, 2008)

I've wondered about this too. I've never had any leftovers to try, but sure would like to be able to make a HUGE batch and freeze them.....reheat them when I want one or two.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 14, 2008)

325 till cheese hot-bacon wet again. thanks rich.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 14, 2008)

still to soggy for me reheated...........i have tried everything i have here, cept maybe the toaster oven.........don't have one of them fool contraptions


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 14, 2008)

What about using the broiler on your oven to toast them up....I bet the bacon would get crispy.
Maybe zap them in the microwave first, then crisp them under the broiler?


----------



## richtee (Mar 14, 2008)

Yet you have a 'wave?!? I'd have a toaster oven before a 'wave, Dude!


----------



## walking dude (Mar 14, 2008)

had a toaster........it died........haven't replaced it yet

cowgirl........the bacon is fine reheated..........it's the limp wet noodle of the jap i don't care for............


----------



## pitrow (Mar 14, 2008)

Hmmm.... maybe I need to do a test run this weekend first and see if I can figure out how to reheat them. Yay, more ABTs for me!


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh....I bet they are pretty soft.

PitRow, if you do a test, let us know how it goes.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 14, 2008)

heheheh.........there you go pit............Xperimenting is the FUNNEST part of this hobby, cause you get to EAT YOUR MISTAKES


----------



## flash (Mar 14, 2008)

We've been doing 12 to 15 minutes, uncovered in toaster oven at 325Âº. Come out great


----------

